

When defining a new IPTV service for an ISP, then what would it be? - agranig

Let's say you could define the IPTV service of an ISP. What's the features you'd like to have there?<p>Here's my list:<p>- Time shift (pause/rewind current stream)<p>- DVR (watch one stream, record another in parallel)<p>- Voice/Video calling directly from my TV with an attached webcam (plus recording of the call)<p>- Sync with cloud storage to easily view pics/videos taken from my phone on TV and vice versa<p>- Share recordings with friends<p>- Chat overlay to discuss in real-time a currently running show directly on the TV<p>- The possibility to consume a (different) stream on an iPad in parallel<p>- Video-on-Demand with Netflix etc.<p>What's your take on that?
======
dsr_
On the one hand, I just want an unencrypted RTSP feed that I can plug into my
MythTV. 2 at a time minimum, and I'll pay for more simultaneous feeds. Here:
<http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/IPTV> \-- that will make all of your potential
subscribers happy.

My parents are closer to the general market. They want a catalog of what's
available. They would like to mark episodes or entire show seasons for later
viewing. They don't care whether the storage is local or remote, as long as
it's available when they want it. They like pausing while they get up to get a
drink, or to pick up where they left off yesterday.

They really don't care about anything else: if you've got the shows they want
to see, when they want to see them, it's all good.

